# Rice!



## Xtroy (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok so I have a huge prob...... I have a rice cooker and I can cook rice no problem but brown rice! I put 1 cup and abit of rice with  a small spoon of oliv oil and then 3 cups of water but it's still hard ?? Help


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> Ok so I have a huge prob...... I have a rice cooker and I can cook rice no problem but brown rice! I put 1 cup and abit of rice with a small spoon of oliv oil and then 3 cups of water but it's still hard ?? Help


 

Soak the brown rice in water for a while before cooking and add a lot more water and let it sit after it's done. It's best not to cook brown rice in a rice cooker bro


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 24, 2012)

Aww don't tell me that bro lol I spent like 50 on a rice cooker  just for this  how long do I leave it for?


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

rice cookers are good but i dont even use mine anymore.

I buy uncle bens boil in bag brown rice and take 4 bags at a time and submerge them in boiling water for 15 minutes and that shit is PERFECT man, soft as hell and perfect.

I put a little peach salsa on my rice to make it taste good, too.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 24, 2012)

Boo I don't wanna not use it nooooo lool


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

yea.....generic bags of brown rice is the easiest way........boil it and its done....
a little butter.........or some soy sauce.......mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 24, 2012)

Where can I get this then? How much carbs in 100g?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> Where can I get this then? How much carbs in 100g?


 
At your local super market. Uncle Ben's boil in a bag brown rice. They have other brands as well...it depends where you shop!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah walmart, anywhere really...i cook up a bunch at one time (which only takes 15 minutes like I said) and put it in a plastic container in the fridge so its ready to go.

1 cooked cup is like 35 or 36g carbs, and like i said add a little peach salsa and its right


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> yeah walmart, anywhere really...i cook up a bunch at one time (which only takes 15 minutes like I said) and put it in a plastic container in the fridge so its ready to go.
> 
> 1 cooked cup is like 35 or 36g carbs, and like i said add a little peach salsa and its right


 
That sounds good bro..I'll have to try that. Brown rice is so f'ing redundant when dieting. or else I use Calrose sticky rice- and that you can cook in a rice cooker!!!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah man I have some mild peach salsa, paul newman is the brand i think, and ill heat the rice up and then take a couple of spoonfuls of the salsa and stir it in....you are right about rice getting boring as shit and bland so try that out.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Yeah man I have some mild peach salsa, paul newman is the brand i think, and ill heat the rice up and then take a couple of spoonfuls of the salsa and stir it in....you are right about rice getting boring as shit and bland so try that out.


 
Cool. I just PM'd you to ask where I can find that! Sounds awesome..anything is better than plain brown rice!!!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I PM'd you bro, I looked and its called Newmans Own peach salsa, same isle as the rice at walmart


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been cooking regular brown rice in a rice cooker for years with no prob. The measure is 1:1.75 rice:water

I always rinse the rice a few times before cooking. Takes away any dust/dirt that may have settled on it while packaging.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 24, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> I've been cooking regular brown rice in a rice cooker for years with no prob. The measure is 1:1.75 rice:water
> 
> I always rinse the rice a few times before cooking. Takes away any dust/dirt that may have settled on it while packaging.



Really? Whole grain? I trying so many different ways I put 1 cup with 2 cups of water it's just hard when it comes out I've been eating weetabix instead  I have a really good diet but i need the rice to be good or I'm fucked lol so how should I cook it? If it don't work il just have to get that Ben bag thingy?


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

lol @ ben bag thingy....

bro its just brown rice in little bags that you boil in water then cut the bag open after 15 minutes and dump it into a container and you're gold.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 24, 2012)

Loo yh but I live in the uk I dntno if it's called that bro lol I'm about to sell my rice cooker it's new interested? Lol I've done my shoping so I won't be able to for another 2 weeks umm fuck I'm so pissed bro


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 25, 2012)

you def have to soak the brown rice in water. It's a tougher grain so it requires longer cooking times. Water will help


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 25, 2012)

Yh I've put it on the stove now in just a pot of 3 cups of water it's ok now il just have to frigin sell my new rice cooker!! Ain't that a bitch lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a rice cooker and it works great for brown rice. all i eat is brown rice. no white for me. its a cheep one my wife got at one of these papered cheif parties or something like that.   like 25 dollars. u put it in microwave for 35 mins

it works much better than my very expensive rice cooker if you just want to cook rice and not stew


----------



## desmorris (Jan 25, 2012)

Well i never tried brown rice but after visiting this post and reading all of you people comments i will surely try brown rice too.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boil-in-bag means half the nutrients you're eating the brown rice for get leached into the cooking water and poured down the drain.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 26, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> Ok so I have a huge prob...... I have a rice cooker and I can cook rice no problem but brown rice! I put 1 cup and abit of rice with  a small spoon of oliv oil and then 3 cups of water but it's still hard ?? Help



Dude just put it in a pan with water and olive oil.

Stove cook that shit


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yh I just put it in a pan and boil it now fuck messing with that rice cooker


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok sorry guys but it's the rice I've just got my moms best friend and she's a big cook she couldn't cook it it's whole grain brown rice it's pissing me off I had to skip gym to day because I have no clue what I'm doin ..... I'm going in the store omorow what rice should I get? I need brown n whole gran none bag because I heard its not as good?thsnks


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> Ok sorry guys but it's the rice I've just got my moms best friend and she's a big cook she couldn't cook it it's whole grain brown rice it's pissing me off I had to skip gym to day because I have no clue what I'm doin ..... I'm going in the store omorow what rice should I get? I need brown n whole gran none bag because I heard its not as good?thsnks




..........never skip the gym......and tell your 'moms best friend'[if thats what you really call her].....to put that rice where the sun never shines.....
......[of course with respect]........

.........try eating beans..........


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lmao what the hell?? Bro beans? Come on lol


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 26, 2012)

I really need help  my diet is so good! I just need to know how to cook rice man why do we have rice in this world if we can't cook it lool


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 26, 2012)

Dude what the fuck???

I already told you. I just ate some fucking brown rice and it was fucking PERFECT and i cooked it the exact way I told you.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 26, 2012)

and you said you heard the boil in a bag kind isnt as good? Meaning what????

Its perfect, easy, tastes good, healthy. Jesus


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol that it just does not have the same fiber vs carbs because it's processed more


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm glad u had ur food I'm stuck here with fuck all lol


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 26, 2012)

Well thats your own damn fault


----------



## fstasfq (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Sibolovin (Jan 28, 2012)

Brown rice needs to be cooked longer than white  I use 1 cup brown rice to 3 and a bit water


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks man but ima just get uncle bens boil in bag it's so much better lool


----------



## katielead130 (Jan 28, 2012)

wow guys that cook?! miracle!


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol I brunt 8 eggs this morning lol I just don't know how to cook I try so hard I need a woman in my life man 4 real! Lol


----------



## Big G (Jan 28, 2012)

I've wondered about that boil in a bag rice myself. My wife came home with some, and I did eat it, and it was good, but I couldn't help but wonder WTF you have to do to rice (that should take 40 minutes to cook) to get it to cook that quick. Doesn't seem right. Not to mention cooking anything in a plastic bag seems dodgy as fuck too. Who knows what really transfers from the plastic to the food. I don't trust it.

For regular brown rice... Wash rice. Dump into plenty of boiling water. Wait 40-45 minutes, drain and let sit for 5-10 minutes. Delicious & easy.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 28, 2012)

brow rice cooked in chicken broth for the win!


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 28, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> Lol I brunt 8 eggs this morning lol I just don't know how to cook I try so hard I need a woman in my life man 4 real! Lol



??? 'cause all women can cook? Do you want her barefoot and pregnant too?  Keep trying and Keep learning.  A man that can cook is a turn on lots of women anyways.  I can cook about anything.  Plus there's no excuse nowadays bro.  Bring your phone or tablet into the kitchen and watch vid on it or something while you're doing it.


----------



## Big G (Jan 29, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> ??? 'cause all women can cook? Do you want her barefoot and pregnant too?  Keep trying and Keep learning.  A man that can cook is a turn on lots of women anyways.  I can cook about anything.  Plus there's no excuse nowadays bro.  Bring your phone or tablet into the kitchen and watch vid on it or something while you're doing it.



+1 !!  

There's nothing like being able to make bad-ass, expensive-restaurant-quality deeeelicious food (all on your own) right in your own kitchen. 

Let her do the dishes afterwards.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 29, 2012)

charley said:


> ..........never skip the gym......and tell your 'moms best friend'[if thats what you really call her].....to put that rice where the sun never shines.....
> ......[of course with respect]........
> 
> .........try eating beans..........



Ahh yes beans an EXCELLENT food.

Beans and rice, chicken, avocado...


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 29, 2012)

Big G said:


> I've wondered about that boil in a bag rice myself. My wife came home with some, and I did eat it, and it was good, but I couldn't help but wonder WTF you have to do to rice (that should take 40 minutes to cook) to get it to cook that quick. Doesn't seem right. Not to mention cooking anything in a plastic bag seems dodgy as fuck too. Who knows what really transfers from the plastic to the food. I don't trust it.
> 
> For regular brown rice... Wash rice. Dump into plenty of boiling water. Wait 40-45 minutes, drain and let sit for 5-10 minutes. Delicious & easy.



I was thinking that but fuck it lol I've spent 2 days trying I've waisted 4kg worth of rice ! I've put low water in then high then let it sit for 15 mins to 10 also let cook in a rice cooker a pot everything! Rice can not be cooked lol


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 29, 2012)

Big G said:


> I've wondered about that boil in a bag rice myself. My wife came home with some, and I did eat it, and it was good, but I couldn't help but wonder WTF you have to do to rice (that should take 40 minutes to cook) to get it to cook that quick. Doesn't seem right. Not to mention cooking anything in a plastic bag seems dodgy as fuck too. Who knows what really transfers from the plastic to the food. I don't trust it.
> 
> For regular brown rice... Wash rice. Dump into plenty of boiling water. Wait 40-45 minutes, drain and let sit for 5-10 minutes. Delicious & easy.



They steam it first that's for sure


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> ??? 'cause all women can cook? Do you want her barefoot and pregnant too?  Keep trying and Keep learning.  A man that can cook is a turn on lots of women anyways.  I can cook about anything.  Plus there's no excuse nowadays bro.


 good response.

Saying 'I cant cook and a woman needs to do it for me' is like saying women can lift weights or all men that cook must be gay!


----------



## blergs. (Mar 12, 2013)

never used a rice cooker but from a pot:
1 cup rice
2 cup water ( a smidge more then 2)
some salt

add to pot and put on med-high heat without taking of lid once started, wait 30min, mix up and done. 

never preheat the water.

for cooker sry not sure.


----------



## r1pped (Mar 26, 2013)

In the uk we do have wholemeal rice in a bag , just microwave in bag for 2 mins and done . Uncle bens as well lol


----------

